# Kois, Goldfische und Teichfilter



## avaron (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
da meine Mutter umzieht und die neuen Besitzer ein kleines Kind haben, wird der Gartenteich bei unserem Alten haus zugeschüttet. Im Moment leben 10 Golffische im Gartenteich, die ich gerne zu meinem Vater mitnehmen würde. Dort haben wir einen großen Gartenteich (fast ca. 33.000 Liter) und einen Bachlauf. 
Mein Vater hingegen möchte wieder Kois im Gartenteich, weswegen wir etzt auch einen Filter einsetzten, welcher ist noch nicht ganz klar, da wir uns da gerade erst beraten lassen. Kois würden in den Teich 3-4 Stück kommen. 
Mein Vater ist strickt dagegen die Goldfische bei sich in den Gartenteich zu tun, weil er meint die würden sich nur unendlich vermehren und trotz teichfilter alles vollmachen (Also mit fischhinterlassenschaften).
Goldfische und Kois haben wir schonmal zusammengehalten und das war kein Problem.
Meine Fragen an euch jetzt:
-Wie könnte man verhindern dass sich die Goldfische rasant verhemren. In ihrem Jetztgen zuhause hatten wir nur ein paar kleine Fische die aber bis auf drei gar nich groß geworden sind. Ich habe gelesen das man Sonnebrasche einsetzten könnte, aber würden sie auch nicht eventuelle Koibabys fressen?
-Der Teichfilter ist ja dazu da dass Wasser auber zu halten. Reinigt er was Wasser auch von Fischhinterlassenschaften?
-Da unsere alten Kois vom Gartenhänderl waren und unsere neuen vom Kiozüchter kommen, frage ich zur sicherheit nochmal. Ist es ein Problem Goldfische und Kois zusammenzuhalten?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus schon mal für eure Hilfe!
lg Avaron

P.S. Wenn ihr wollt könnte ich euch Fotos vom neuen Teich machen, aber ich denke nicht, dass ihr das braucht.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,

die Problematik kenne ich irgendwoher 

Würde unsere Goldfische auch ganz gerne verbannen und nur Koi halten, aber da bekomm ich bei uns leider nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.

Zu deinen Fragen:



avaron schrieb:


> Wie könnte man verhindern dass sich die Goldfische rasant verhemren. In ihrem Jetztgen zuhause hatten wir nur ein paar kleine Fische die aber bis auf drei gar nich groß geworden sind. Ich habe gelesen das man Sonnebrasche einsetzten könnte, aber würden sie auch nicht eventuelle Koibabys fressen?



Fische ein zu setzen um andere Fische im Zaum zu halten finde ich immer etwas fragwürdig. Nachwuchs würden die alles fressen was die bekommen können. Koinachwuchs zu bekommen ist meistens auch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Da kommt es, unter Anderem, darauf an wie euer Teich auschaut. Meistens wird der Laich nicht lange liegen bleiben und direkt wieder gefressen.



avaron schrieb:


> Der Teichfilter ist ja dazu da dass Wasser auber zu halten. Reinigt er was Wasser auch von Fischhinterlassenschaften?



Ist ein unendliches Thema. Im besten Fall werden die Hinterlassenschaften am Anfang der Filterkette durch einen Grobfilter rausgeholt. Danach kommt dann Biolgie die sich um die wasserlöslichen Stoffe kümmert. In dem Zusammenhang würde mich mal interessieren von wem ihr euch da beraten lasst? Auf dem Markt gibt es viel Mist, der einem angedreht wird. Selberbauen ist, wenn es die Fähigkeiten zulassen, die meist bessere Alternative. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum mehr als genug Anleitungen. Im Zweifelsfall und je nach Größe sind da auch eher die Koi die Verursacher des meisten Schmutzes. Wichtig ist, dass der Filter an die Teichgröße und das zu erwartende Fischaufkommen angepasst wird. Meist bleibt es nämlich nicht bei 4 Koi. Die Versuchung zum kaufen ist doch bei den meisten recht groß wenn man mal wieder ein hübsches Exemplar beim Händler des Vertrauens im Becken seine Bahne ziehen sieht.



avaron schrieb:


> Da unsere alten Kois vom Gartenhänderl waren und unsere neuen vom Kiozüchter kommen, frage ich zur sicherheit nochmal. Ist es ein Problem Goldfische und Kois zusammenzuhalten?



Da muss man sich immer bewusst sein, dass die sich unter Umständen gegenseitig anstecken können. Zu Problemen kann es dann kommen, wenn man behandeln muss. Meist werden dann eher die Koi untersucht und entsprechend mit Medikamenten versorgt. Die werden aber häufig nicht von Goldfsichen vertragen, wass dann dementsprechend zum Ableben führt. Das ist bei mir auch der Hauptgrund warum ich die bei mir raushaben will. Was ist den mit den alten Koi passiert, wenn man mal fragen darf?

Ansonsten hier mal viel lesen, da werden deine dringlichsten Fragen beantwortet bzw. du wirst feststellen, dass viele deiner Fragen hier schon oft durchgekaut wurden.


----------



## avaron (22. Juli 2014)

Die sind dem "Mein-Kind-könnte-im-Teich-ertrinken"-Wahn der Exfreundin von meinem Vater zum Opfer gefallen. Statt nem Teichzaun wollte sie ihn erst zuschütten und dann hat sie n Gitter drüberbauen lassen und vergessen, das man ja Algen rauskeschern müsste. Naja im entefeckt ist alles voller Algen und ich glaube __ Wasserpest und nen Fisch hat sein zwei Jahren da drin keiner mehr gesehen. Deswegen wird der jetzt komplett saniert. 
Und wir waren uns nich mal sicher, ob noch Kois gelebt haben. Einer war mal krank, irgentein Pilz- oder Parasitenbefall. Auf jedem fall haben wir uns von einem Tieratzt was geben lassen und das hat dann den vorletzten deutlich als Koi identfizierten Fisch getötet. Und der andere ist einer Katze zum Opfer gefallen. Danken wir zumindest.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2014)

Pack in den Teich keine Goldfische und Koi. Suche den Goldfischen ein gutes Zuhause und beginne neu mit wenigen schönen Koi.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Andyzx12r (26. Juli 2014)

Warum, keine Koi und Goldfische zusammen?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2014)

Einfach von der Optik im Teich.

Ist zwar Geschmacksache aber es sieht besser aus, wenn da ein paar Koi ihre Bahnen ziehen und da nicht noch Goldfische in allen Größen drum rum wuseln. Ich ärgere mich auch das ich noch vier Goldfische zwischen den Koi habe......die bekomme ich aber nicht raus.....weil meine Kinder die im Aquarium groß gezogen habe.....
Da brauch ich garnicht anfangen zu reden.


----------



## avaron (3. Aug. 2014)

Also ich find des nicht schlimm wenn zwischen den Kios Goldfische rumschwimmen. Nur wegen der optik geb ich meine Goldfosche net so leicht her.


----------



## LotP (3. Aug. 2014)

Also ich habe nen Koiteich in der Größe (bissi größer) und habe vorletzten Sommer das Wasser komplett abgelassen, weil das mit den Goldis ausser Kontrolle lief. Bei der Größe gibts genug Versteckmöglichkeiten und die Vermehrung ist gerade zu exponentiell. Durch das zusätzliche Koifutter kommen die dann alle auch noch durch,...
..hab letztendlich zum Glück jemanden gefunden der alle haben wollte.

Hör auf deinen Vater, verschenk die Goldis, sonst wirst dich in nem Jahr oder zwei nur tierisch ärgern.

Selbst inzwischen Goldelritzen eingesetzt, scheint besser zu funktionieren, wobei die auch schon ne gewaltige Menge geworden sind.

Und bedenke, bei der Teichgröße, - und wenn noch ein paar Pflanzen drinnen sind - kommt Koinachwuchs auch noch in ein paar Jahren. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Von letzten Jahr kamen 4 durch, dieses Jahr sind's schon ein paar hundert kleine Kois in der Größe von 3-4cm die hier rumschwimmen


----------



## Kamilah (3. Aug. 2014)

Ich denke, wenn man Koi und Goldfische zusammen hält, dann einfach nicht so viel füttern.
Ich hab hier 11 Shubis/Sarassa im Teich und die fischeln seit Wochen was das Zeug hält, Jungfische habe ich aber keine gesehen. Die Bande ist so versessen auf den Laich, dass davon kaum was übrig bleibt. Den Rest erledigen die __ Sonnenbarsche und die Elritzen.


----------

